# Indigo Partners to Buy Frontier



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 1, 2013)

The Denver Post is reporting that the Wall Street Journal is reporting :blink: that



> Indigo Partners LLC agreed in principle late Monday night to buy Denver-based Frontier Airlines from Republic Airways Holdings, the Wall Street Journal is reporting.
> 
> It is unclear what the future may be for Frontier, which is Denver's only hometown airline with an estimated economic impact of about $470 million each year on the metro area. Frontier employs 4,000 people nationwide, 3,000 of whom are in Denver.
> 
> ...


----------

